# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dashuria dhe " Viktimat e saj "

## Vaso_ko

*I Lenduar Nga Dashuria* 

Nuk e di c'me shtyu te shkruaj ne gazeta " Paloma " . Edhe pse kjo histori per disa persona mund te duket qesharake per moshen qe kisha .
 Historia ime nis para 1vit e gjysem ne nje klub te Korce , isha ne vit te dyte gjimaz dhe ishim me klasen per te festuar . Atje kam pare vajzen e endrrave te mia ( J..... ) , vajzen me te cilen mendoja se kisha gjetur vertet shpirtin binjak . e njojta nga nje shoqja ime e klases dhe menjehere me ka hyre ne zemer , ate dite e kam ftuar te kercenim dhe pranoi mu duk se endrra mund te realizoheshe . Mbaroi festa dhe jemi pershendetur , por nuk i thashe asgje . 
Pas disa ditesh marr vesh qe shoku im i ngushte kishte kohe qe e pelqente ate vajze , hoqa dore , nuk mund te tradhetoja shokun tim . Ai i kerkoi te lidheshin por kjo e fundit nuk pranoi per asye se shoqja per te cilen fola me pare i kishte thene fjale jo te kendeshme por qe nuk ishin te verteta , keto fjale me erdhen ne vesh nga nje person qe ishte kur ishin thene , nuk guxoja dot t'i thesha shokut tim c'fare genjeshtrash kishte nxjerre shoqja jone per te . Edhe sot e kesaj dite ai nuk e di si eshte folur per te . Une i flisja me me goje shoqes dhe kjo ra ne sy ne klase . Shkolla mbaroi dhe nuk kisha mundesi ku mund ta takoja J.......   . Ishim shkembyer disa here ne rruge por nuk e merrja dot guximin ta ndaloja dhe t'ia thesha c'fare ndjeja per te , me dukeshe se menjehere do theshte JO . 
Filloi shkolla dhe ne nje nga festat qe organizohen c'do te shtune ishte dhe vajza qe une kisha 1 vit qe se kisha harruar . Me ne fund e morra guximin per ta ftuar te kercente dhe pranoi edhe pse ishte me shoqet e saj . 
Diten tjeter ( te djele )  i shpreva ndjenjat qe kisha per te dhe se kisha 1 vit qe se harroja dhe qe e doja me gjithe shpirt , them se mund te jete cuditur por nuk me ktheu pergjigje ate dite . 
Te nesermen me vjen nje sms ku me thote qe nuk do qe te lidhet me mua por nuk dha asnje arsye kur ja kerkova . 
U deshperova dhe humba kontrollin e vetes , vajta nje nje klub dhe ja futa duke pire derisa se mbaja dot veten . duke qarre dhe duke urryer veten vajta ne shtepi , por gjumi nuk me zinte , tere naten qava sepse vajza qe doja me gjith shpirt ma mohoi dashurine time qe ndieja per te . 
Dy dite me vone morra vesh qe tek J...... kishte ndikur prape shoqja ime qe te jepte ate pergjigje . 
Jam nje djale qe nga ana ekonomike jam shum mire dhe nuk kam patur probleme asnjehere , gjithashtu dhe vajza eshte shum mire nga gjendja ekonomike por shoqja e kishte genjyer duke ja mbushur mendje qe une nuk e doja me te vertete por per parate e saj . Por nuk eshte e vertete , J..... e dua me gjith shpirt dhe jam gati te jap c'do gje per te , Biles dhe Jeten . 
Momenti kur me ka thene Jo ka qene 1 muj me perpara , por edhe pse ajo me tha Jo une edhe sot e dua me gjith shpirt dhe gjithmone do mbetete ne zemren time nje vend per te , edhe pse ajo e mohoi dashurine time qe ndieja per te . 
Ne  gusht mbush plot 18 vjec dhe kam do jem i vetem ne nje qoshe te erret duke pare te tjeret qe festojne kurse une do jem i deshperuar sepse nuk kam perkrah vajzen qe dua , vajzen e endrrave te mia , vajzen e qe e dua dhe sot , nuk e di qe do jepja dhe jeten per te , nuk e di sa shume e dua por besoi tek fjalet e te tjereve , tek genjeshtrat dhe jo tek sinqeriteti . 
E dua dhe do e dua pergjithmone edhe pse nuk mund te me kthehet pergjigje .

----------

